# Forum Members



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Apologies in advance if this has already been done but i can't see a thread covering this as of yet.

Im officially a member of the NMC now and had confirmation today which is great but i don't really know many of you here on the forum members or non members of the NMC so i thought this may be a good place to share a little about one another if any of you are up for it ?

Will be nice to know a little bit more about you rather than just your username.

Ok if you insist i will start lol

Im Ben, 32, Live in Basingstoke, Hampshire, Uk
Im a Security Engineer by trade and love my job which is always a bonus !
I love mice and everything about mice and am learning loads daily about them either from members on here or from just observing my little ones and seeing the funny and obscure little things they do !
My favourite variety of mouse is the Splashed, i think the colouring is great and hope over the months/years i get to see more 
At the moment i have a stud of Tri-Colour mice that im working on in an attempt to show them once i think they are ready and will be going to a show as soon as possible to have a nosey and just find out exactly what a show entales ect, can't wait !
Hopefully along the way i may get to meet some of you and your mice 

Anyway Back to You.......


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ben.Great news that you have joined up and I look forward to meeting you.I live in Leicester and I'm in my forties.I have numerous animals as pets but showing mice is my passion and I am also trying to get off the ground with rabbits.Subscribing to the club mag is a great way of getting familiar with active members and essential for show critiques,the internet does have a few pitfalls.It's unlikely I'll be at the 'Real London' on Sept 8th but I will be going to the London Champs held at the East Of England show ground 14 th Oct.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I also thought you were a lady :shock:


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My turn! How exciting. I have never written one of these little "about me" things. Mine tend to be long and could almost tell my life story. Heh.
So my name is Stephanie, I'm 18 (turning 19 this year). I live in Whangarei, NZ on a 11 acre lifestyle block. My parents divorced when I was very young and about 6 or something years later, got back together then seperated again. Up until this time I lived with my Mum. Point being, I live with my Dad. Much more stable.
I breed, train and show Scottish Highland Cattle. We currently have 7 Highlands as well as a belted galloway and a hereford x. That is basically my "job". As well as cattle, I also have a rabbit, guineas, mice, (obviously), fish and cats, I have never not had an animal around.

Oh! My user name is actually the name of our Highland Stud. Cordane Highlands.
The only other possible interesting fact about me is I know how to dance, (ballroom and latin to be exact) and I have also done 4 medal tests.
That's about it


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Im Joanne form wales (pritty sure there are only 3 NMC members here). 
I work as an animal technision at a college i studied animal care at for a few years. Mostly Love my job.
Currently own the mice, dog, fish, budgies (the loves of my life) and some quails.
My fave mouse varity is fox and siamese and i have both, but maby next year would like to try broken in cream. Been involved in mouse showing for all most a year but would still consider my self new with a lot to lurn. My next show is hopefully the real london.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread was opened in mind of everyone dropping a few lines to say hi and more everyone to get to know eachother a little better so if i made it sound like only nmc members then sorry i meant everyone on the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy to know you Ben (I, like SarahC, believed you to be a lady, apologies).
I'm a proud member of the NMC and look forward to meeting you at a show soon x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm Jo, 43 ( I know, ancient) ,from the Forest of Dean. I am a member of the NMC and keep mice ( I have 5 does at the moment) as pets only. They are totally pampered pets  I just can't seem to stay away from mice for long- every time I say I'm not having anymore I end up weakening and before long I have more "Boggits" sharing my lounge!(in a cage-not roaming free in the lounge-even I don't love them that much!) :lol: 
My other passion is Horses! I have previously had my own but I'm just too busy ( and poor!) to have my own now but i'm lucky enough to have a friend's to ride out


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

moustress here; I live in Minnesota, in what used to be called the Frozen Wasteland, but with global warming one is no longer sure of that. I will be 60 in a couple of months!! Exciting times to live through here on The Planet Earth, that's for sure.

I got into mousies when my little girl caught a wild mousie and convinced me to let her keep it. It was so obviously suffering in captivity that I told her we'd go to a pet store after letting the little wildie loose in the garden. She lost interest after about a year, but once I saw all the varieties and got a few, I was hooked. So I've been breeding for about 14 years now.

I'm also into SF and Fantasy, history, gardening, performing music, mostly as a vocalist these days, as I have osteoarthritis in my hands. I've produced a couple of albums for local songwriters, which was a real thrill!

I have a big mousery with a lot of different varieties of meeces, but I mainly breed fawn, champagne, and assorted tricolors and splashed. I don't go to shows, as there are none closer than umpty-hundred miles away. I'd love to have more mousie people in my area...I'd love to share my extras and know other folks were enjoying and/or breeding them.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

This is helpful - the intro threads to most active members are long gone!

I'm a 27 year old university student inching my way towards a biology degree. If all goes to plan I will graduate next spring which will be a huge achievement as I have a severe panic disorder (worsened in the last few years) which actually began in the classroom ten years ago. Lots of self teaching to get through! In the meantime I am a self employed photographer of sorts. That is, people are crazy enough to pay me for taking photos. Unfortunately turning a hobby into a job made it "work" to me and I'm quickly losing my infatuation with the camera. I share my life with my Golden Retriever, cat, and live-in boyfriend who tolerates my love of animals well.

I was/am very much a rat person but switched over to mice this past spring due to their smaller size and independence, not to mention the smaller commitment (my rats had a tendency to live 3.5 years and would decline in a slow and expensive way). I owned mice here and there while growing up but never owned more than two at a time. Now I have 7! I very much enjoy breeding somewhat guilt free (it's very difficult for me to find mice in my area) and expanding my rudimentary understanding of genetics. I also love the online community that mouse breeders provide for each other. This aspect is critical for me as I don't know of clubs or shows in my country so I work with what I have and learn through this site.  At this stage I'm still learning about the backgrounds of my current breeding buck and doe. I do love satin and lately have been feeling inclined to aim towards marked LHS.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There is a section called Introductions with 46 pages going back to 2008. I've thought of browsing through that; might be informative and/or amusing. There's a thread with pix as well.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh the obligatory photo thread! I'll have to find that! With other forums I remember people posting photos who didn't post much in general so it took a while to sift through and find the frequent chatters.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

If non-NMC members can post, then here goes!

I'm Sophie. I'm a nineteen year old student (attending the university at Preston, England), studying English Literature. I'm only a pet owner so I don't have extensive amounts of mice, which sometimes leads to me not having much to offer on the forum, but I love the informative nature of this place. I have two dogs and five mice, and after my mice I'm probably going to leave the mouse world and get rats. I do love the little critters, but I'd prefer something more interactive and sociable; hence, rats.

Before I got my mice last September, I hadn't had small pets for a couple of years, so the mice were kind of a re-introduction to that. I'd had mice (well, a mouse) before, when I was much younger, and they are cute, funny little things. I really do love some mouse varieties, and if I ever have my own house and a ton of free time, I *might* get mice again--probably breeding BEWs or something. I do love tans, foxes, tris, etc, but BEWs are my favourite variety really.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Fraction said:


> If non-NMC members can post, then here goes!


I hesitated too, but on Page 1 it says we can.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just thought that making this community a little more personel would be good and its better if you know who your talking too rather than just usernames


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm Daphne, coming up to 21 and I live just outside London, UK with my girlfriend, her pet mice and the three bunnies we're looking after at the moment  I'm a university Economics student, which is just about as dull as it sounds! It's not too bad though, and I only have one more year left.

I love all animals, and I've been wanting to follow in my parents' breeding footsteps for a while now. They bred cats, but I'm not ready for that responsibility yet! So I'm going to start with mice  I've had a lot of different pets in my time, but I have never bred before now.

I know a bit about genetics from A Level Biology, but I'm still building up my knowlegde. I don't have many colour preferences, but I do really like Blues, Cinnamons and Chocolates. I want to breed tri-colours one day, but not until I fully understand mice genetics.

Not an NMC member yet, but I plan on applying for my membership soon!


----------

